# Bird in the hand is two in the bush?!



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww its kinda cute. Dad I just needed a lil taste! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear...LOL What a cutie! The wing looks as big as he is.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

The day before I picked up "Jonah" he had already retrieved a whole pigeon for a field trial trainer. I can't get him to retrieve the wing yet since he is only interested in chomping on it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like someone is ready to start retrieving training. Got a good taste for it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You sure have a cute little bird dog in training there. I'm sure he will get the hang of retrieving soon enough.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Wait, pardon my ignorance. They have retrieving schools for hunting purposes? I never even considered such things actually existed. Not that I want my lil girl to participate.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is this Jonah ,your Chuckanut puppy? Wow, what a fine sight to see him already with a bird wing. Orvis is having a coverdog contest right now, and I think you should submit this photo. I bet it would have a chance of winning!

Tally went to "retriever school":, and we're going to continue through JH. There were mostly labs in both Tango and Tally's classes, and Tango even got grouped in the A group with them. I am a wuss about the ecollar/force fetch, so no further than JH for my golden friends.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a cutie! great shot!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am a wuss about the ecollar/force fetch, so no further than JH for my golden friends.


 
Many goldens are trained to master level without using ecollars/force fetches. We see it all the time. We call it "tennis shoe training" cause we're the ones doing all the running. LOL.
Don't give up at JH, it can be done, no question, just takes a little longer, but you have a happier dog because of it. The group that we train with never use ecollars or force fetches and many of the dogs have attained SH titles and are now working on Master.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is this Jonah ,your Chuckanut puppy? Wow, what a fine sight to see him already with a bird wing. Orvis is having a coverdog contest right now, and I think you should submit this photo. I bet it would have a chance of winning!
> 
> Tally went to "retriever school":, and we're going to continue through JH. There were mostly labs in both Tango and Tally's classes, and Tango even got grouped in the A group with them. I am a wuss about the ecollar/force fetch, so no further than JH for my golden friends.


 Yes, he is my Chuckanut pup. I will stack him for pictures at some point and post them. I have never done field trial work or hunt training? It looks like fun since I love the outdoors. BTW your Tango has some of the same ancestry as a field Golden I had in the past. Great dogs and very smart!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Orvis is having a coverdog contest right now, and I think you should submit this photo. I bet it would have a chance of winning!
> 
> 
> yes, yes, yes!!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

How adorable.

I've never done any hunt training either, but am considering it with my puppy.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That is an awesome pic!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> Many goldens are trained to master level without using ecollars/force fetches. We see it all the time. We call it "tennis shoe training" cause we're the ones doing all the running. LOL.
> Don't give up at JH, it can be done, no question, just takes a little longer, but you have a happier dog because of it. The group that we train with never use ecollars or force fetches and many of the dogs have attained SH titles and are now working on Master.


Wow! I am interested and envious. There is good-natured yet serious scoffing at my aversion to the ecollar around here.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy said:


> BTW your Tango has some of the same ancestry as a field Golden I had in the past. Great dogs and very smart!


Tango's dad is only 4 years old, and he is already AM CH, WCX,SH,HR, RN, VC BOSS CGC and closing in on MH. He is quite a guy!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Wow! I am interested and envious. There is good-natured yet serious scoffing at my aversion to the ecollar around here.


No scoffing here at your aversion. I'll tell you a story. One of the ladies in our club decided to join us in our training sessions with her bitch that has several high level tracking titles. Her dog was coming along quite nicely towards her JH title. She decided to train with a group of field triallers one day. It's alwasy good to train with different people as everyone has different methods and you can pick up some good pointers. Well I guess her dog wasn't performing at the level they felt she should and encourage our friend to use the ecollar, which she did. Actually, they coerced her into "burning" her dog. As soon as she did it, she knew it was a huge mistake. It took her weeks to get that dog back on track and trusting her again. She finally did get her JH title last fall, but never again will she use the dreaded ecollar, and is only doing "tennis shoe training" now towards SH. We actually had someone tell us we would never get a SH title on Dusty unless we used it. Well D was working just fine towards it's and if not for his passing, would have likely gotten it at next years trials.
There are a lot of good books in print on field training the positive way. Don't give up!


----------

